# (Texas) AFC Wight's The Dark Side "Vader" available for Stud



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

https://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=88075

www.wightlightningretrievers.com

Contact: Tracy Wight for additional information.
817-243-5358 or [email protected]
Located in Gainesville, Texas.


----------

